# Lightroom 3



## rgregory1965 (Nov 14, 2011)

What are the best setting for exporting photos from Lightroom....The problem that im seeing is when in lightroom there perfectly sharp and when I export them there no longer as sharp or clear and even the slightest enlargment become very pixalated.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

How to Use Adobe Lightroom : How to Export Images in Lightroom - YouTube

Adobe - Lightroom 1.0 tutorial : Exporting images from Lightroom


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> How to Use Adobe Lightroom : How to Export Images in Lightroom - YouTube
> 
> Adobe - Lightroom 1.0 tutorial : Exporting images from Lightroom



It's frickin' incredible MLeeK that you've been a member of this forum for 1 month and you've already got more posts than I have when I've been a member for many months.  You are Poster Extraordinaire!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Nov 14, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> How to Use Adobe Lightroom : How to Export Images in Lightroom - YouTube
> 
> Adobe - Lightroom 1.0 tutorial : Exporting images from Lightroom




thanks, it was very helpfull


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I have lots to say...


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2011)

Are they pixelated, or are you seeing JPEG MCU's (minimum coded units)?


----------



## rgregory1965 (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as they are in lightroom edit I can zoom into them pretty far and no pixelation....as soon as I export them and look at them on the computer they become VERY pixelated when zooming, I have figured it out for the most part I think.


----------



## Aquaforester (Nov 18, 2011)

I just downloaded the trial version of this.  Has anyone used the slideshow feature.  I didn't notice any transition effects other than time delay.  Am I missing something?


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think you're missing anything. The slideshow feature is pretty basic. Lightroom is image catalog management (database) software. What editing and other functions Lightroom has are secondary, and tiertiary, to Lightroom's primary database management function.


----------

